# Most visited Canadian cities



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

As usual, which ones?


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

I've been to all of them on that list. The only 'major' Canadian city I have yet to visit is Saskatoon.


The Grand List:

Victoria
Vancouver
Kamloops
Calgary
Red Deer
Edmonton
Regina
Winnipeg
Thunder Bay
Sault Ste Marie
Timmins
Sudbury
all of S. Ontario
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City
St. John
Halifax
Sydney
St. John's


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Just Vancouver and Victoria


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Vancouver, Montreal, Quebec-Ville, Halifax.

Others include St.John, Whitehorse and Charlottetown, PEI.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Toronto
Niagara Falls
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Toronto, Montreal, Ottawa, Niagra Falls,and Victoria. I hope to go to a lot more though!


----------



## Czas na Żywiec (Jan 17, 2005)

Toronto and Niagara Falls.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

schmidt said:


> Toronto
> Niagara Falls
> Ottawa
> Montreal
> Quebec City


Like me!!
:wink2:


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Toronto and Montreal. I don't count Niagra Falls.


----------



## Fede_Milan (Oct 19, 2006)

Vancouver, Toronto, Montréal and Québec City.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

I have visited the following:

Vancouver
Calgary
Edmonton
Kitchener
Toronto
Niagara Falls
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City


----------



## Sergei (May 20, 2004)

Here's my (short) list:

Toronto
Ottawa
Montreal
Niagara Falls


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Nothing on the list from Saskatchewan?


----------



## Nutterbug (Feb 3, 2005)

Calvin W said:


> Nothing on the list from Saskatchewan?


None of them qualified by making the top 15 metropolitan areas.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Halifax only


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

All but 4 on that list plus a whole lot more smaller towns.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

LOL, the city that has the less votes is the one that intregues me the most.


----------



## Serm (Nov 11, 2006)

I have visited the following:

Toronto: (often) when I was college student in Rochester near border to Canada by driving a car for 2 hours between 1997 to 2004
Niagara Falls (often) drive through and stop for view Niagara falls and shoppings
Quebec City (Three times)
Montreal (Three times)
Ottawa (one time)
Vancouver (one time)
Victoria (one time)
Hamilton (six to seven times)


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

im surprised there's a decent amount of non-Canadian forumers in this thread.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

- Toronto
- Ottawa
- Hamilton
- Montreal
- London
- Niagara Falls


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Windsor
London 
Toronto
Niagara Falls
Ottawa
Montreal
Quebec City


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Toronto 
Niagra Falls
Ottawa


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Toronto (I lived here for some time)
Montreal
Ottawa
Niagara Falls
Hamilton
Kitchener

I'd like to visit Vancouver and Calgary eventually.


----------



## Dubai Spacescraper (Mar 8, 2007)

Edmonton
Calgary (next week another visit!)
Vancouver
Victoria

About 80% of the people I know that have been or lived in east Canada like the west better, but they could be biast since they live here haha. Not trying to start wars, but weres the love for Edmonton! We have the largest mall in North America!! and that about it haha


----------

